# What happened to Dunhams?



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

I saved my $ like a good boy, waited until I could pay cash, and Dunhams has no guns on sale!!!! 

Prices went up $100 or more?

Is this Obama scare 2.0?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

They have some one sale, a Mossberg 500 persuader, some .22's and some military surplus.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

petronius said:


> They have some one sale, a Mossberg 500 persuader, some .22's and some military surplus.


When I used to go into the original Dunham's store on Northwestern Highway and Orchard Lake Dr. outside of Detroit it was not unusual to see a Browning *Superposed* Lightweight straight grip shotgun prominently and proudly displayed behind the counter which was manned by someone over the age of 19 who actually knew the functional difference between a shotgun and a rifle. Now what do they sell - Mossberg "Persuaders" (whatever the hell that is ) and crappy military surplus from Third World countries that even the Third World inhabitants have no use for anymore.  What's next - 20% off on nunchuks and Kung-Fu throwing stars .

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I agree, the Dunhams in Saginaw is real thin on all guns; even the surplus stuff.  They usually have nice sale prices on ammunition; even that is thin.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I went today to get some gun cleaning supplies & everything was 20% off. It got me thinking maybe Dunhams is in trouble.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

sgc said:


> I went today to get some gun cleaning supplies & everything was 20% off. It got me thinking maybe Dunhams is in trouble.


 Dunhams always has 20% off,which brings the price down to the standard price off local sport shops.the only thing they have decent deals on is 12ga.target loads.


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

We, Flint & Saginaw, haven't had a gun sale in a couple of weeks. I've been hearing things about Century online.
So, I wondered if milsurp sales were done or had the price gone up?


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sure the Dunhams in Adrian is hurting, can't find someone for help to save your life. About the only thing we go there for anymore is soccer cleats for the kids. Definently not what they used to be.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

I went in there around the holidays looking for a handgun,stood at the counter for 5-10 minutes while two "clerks" were engaged in conversation abut 20 feet away,walked up an down the length of the counter,they looked at me an continued their very important conversation,at that point I made the decision they couldn't give me a @#$%^ gun an walked out NEVER to return,guess it will be Duncans in Bay City or Dicks Gun Repair from now on,the hell with the chains


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> When I used to go into the original Dunham's store on Northwestern Highway and Orchard Lake Dr. outside of Detroit it was not unusual to see a Browning *Superposed* Lightweight straight grip shotgun prominently and proudly displayed behind the counter which was manned by someone over the age of 19 who actually knew the functional difference between a shotgun and a rifle. Now what do they sell - Mossberg "Persuaders" (whatever the hell that is ) and crappy military surplus from Third World countries that even the Third World inhabitants have no use for anymore.  What's next - 20% off on nunchuks and Kung-Fu throwing stars .
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


 
This post is awesome!!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

We have a Dunhams in Adrian and the only thing they carry is a small disply of ice fishing equipment, in the summer nothing. Wortless store to patrinize.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Sounds like nothing's happened to Dunham's, at least judging by the GR stores. They've always been jersey, shoe and bat specialists with an occasional wasr 10 mixed in. Spring's coming so they probably had to make room for the badminton boxes, cleats, and tennis.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, a great place to go if you want to buy a Piston's jersey.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Got a nice 100# heavy bag there for 39 bucks.
And my kids basketball shoes for less than Dicks or Sports Authority wanted for the exact same shoe.
And they usually have decent prices on Ammo and accessories.
But their guns, reels etc are never top drawer stuff. Wouldn't expect it to be at a big retailer.


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

sasquatchpa said:


> I saved my $ like a good boy, waited until I could pay cash, and Dunhams has no guns on sale!!!!
> 
> Prices went up $100 or more?
> 
> Is this Obama scare 2.0?


 Has Pres. Obama taken away any hunting rights? Banned any firearms? Or directly affected your hunting or gun ownership rights in any way?
Just curious


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

No, he hasn't.
But the chicken littles would like to tell you what they think, Obama thinks.
The Obama 2.0 refers to the price scare after the election, not the man.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Will never step foot in a Dunhams again. Grew very tired of the bait n switch many years ago. Can't believe they're still in business to be honest. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

boutdun said:


> I went in there around the holidays looking for a handgun,stood at the counter for 5-10 minutes while two "clerks" were engaged in conversation abut 20 feet away,walked up an down the length of the counter,they looked at me an continued their very important conversation,at that point I made the decision they couldn't give me a @#$%^ gun an walked out NEVER to return,guess it will be Duncans in Bay City or Dicks Gun Repair from now on,the hell with the chains


What Dunhams did you go to? One in Saginaw can not sell pistols. Saginaw Township ordinance; same reason Dicks does not sell pistols; Gander is in Kochville (north side of Tittaba) so they can.


----------

